

Ask HN: Can you guys please help me get my U$ 300 back from Yahoo - josefonseca

Dear HN, yesterday I posted my issue here but it was a hectic day(first after Faceboo IPO I guess) and my issue is admittedly of little popular relevance.<p>I'd like to ask you for your help in recovering U$ 300 that Yahoo! incorrectly took from me.<p>My problem is described here:
http://zefonseca.com/blogs/zen/yuckhoo/<p>Essentially Yahoo! charged me U$ 300 for a "review" of a website that no longer exists. This is a scam, because they claim something absurd... that they actually reviewed a website that doesn't exist and that it met their quality standards!<p>I'm not doing it so much for the U$ 300, though that money isn't growing in trees, this is mostly about Yahoo!'s arrogance, they don't reply emails, they simply don't care.<p>I could just wait for the chargeback(it's been 2 months now), but I think others should know about this as well. Maybe this will cause Yahoo! to shift their practices and go back to being a great company, one which pioneered web search and has now severely declined.
======
yashchandra
If it was charged on a credit card, can you call your cc company and dispute
the charge ? They usually do that without much trouble.

~~~
josefonseca
Thanks for your feedback. Yes, I have been trying with the bank for the past 2
months. Apparently it takes a while.

The intuit here is not only to try to receive the U$ 300 back but also to let
Yahoo! and others here on HN know that this shouldn't be happening.

